

Brendan Eich homophobe? - vinch
http://storify.com/vinch01/brendan-eich-homophobe

======
read_wharf
Instead of a long list of tweets, an actual story with an interview or
response would have been ... informative.

------
aboyeji
I think its silly to expect he can't keep his own political views on issues
without having them muddied up with his work. Javascript is great technology.
I couldn't care less what he did in his free time.

There is something to be said for the double standard here.

Pro Prop8 isn't necessary homophobic. The question is about marriage and there
are a whole bunch of legitimate reason someone who likes gays might not wish
them permission to marry (not that it should be their choice in the first
place).

~~~
mode0
What legitimate reason can there be to deny homosexual people the same liberty
that heterosexual people enjoy?

I've never understood how people can be ok with denying liberty to some class
of folks. Don't folks realize that there could come a time when they
themselves will be in the minority on something? And that they could have
their liberty restricted?

We're not talking about forcing the catholic church to marry gay couples. They
have the right of free association as far as I understand it and freedom of
religion. We are talking about legal marriages. Yes, the "M" word.

Liberty is a basic right.

